

Black families fight to get fair discipline for their children in schools - r0h1n
http://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2014/07/24/my-son-has-been-suspended-five-times-hes-3/

======
grannyg00se
What an unusual front page HN story!

The preschool to prison pipeline is a phrase I hadn't heard before but I can
believe it is absolutely a reality. The statistics are real and so is
pernicious racial bias.

------
robzyb
A child who throws a chair - twice - and spits on other students deserves a
suspension.

Is the American education system really that different to the Australian
system?

~~~
kqr2
She's arguing that the punishment / discipline is not fair.

    
    
      One after another, white mothers confessed the trouble 
      their children had gotten into. Some of the behavior was 
      similar to JJ’s; some was much worse.
    
      Most startling: None of their children had been suspended.

~~~
newaccount4228
Why would other mothers admit that their children were suspended?

It's entirely possible that unfair punishment is occurring but she needs a lot
more than "the other mothers told me so" to prove it.

~~~
crpatino
You know, you cannot always expect evidence of the type that scientists or
courts demand.

Specially when dealing with a victim of systematic injustice, you have to take
their claims seriously. Not at face value, mind you, but seriously enough to
get up and gather your own set of evidence to either confirm of refute the
claim.

What you just wrote is a thought stopper. There is no hard evidence of
discrimination, therefore there's no discrimination at all. Maybe it is that
_you, personally_ do not discriminate... but this attitude is exactly what
enables the bigots amongst us to keep going with impunity.

------
dang
This post was killed by user flags.

~~~
tomjen3
It is interesting, but I don't really see it as HN material. It is too short
and too content light to satisfy ones genuine curiousity and it has got
nothing to do with tech.

~~~
incision
It's 1100 words which seems about typical for HN submissions (based on a quick
sampling of the current front page) and tech-related is not a requirement per
the HN guidelines.

------
anigbrowl
tl;dr Black preschool children are punished at much higher rates for the same
offences than children of other races; unintentional bias is endemic among
entrants to the teaching profession.

~~~
McDoku
That is mess up beyond all rational belief.

